# BMW X3 impressions



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

BMW X3

Anna had caught the left lane change illness and needed to go to the Tesla doctor. Tesla loaned me a vehicle through Enterprise. The loaner was a BMW X3. I only drove it home and back to the Tesla doc but here are a few thoughts.

When I walked up to the X3 and pulled the handle it wouldn't open. It took me a few minutes but I eventually remembered these big black blobs I had been handed. Pressing a button on one of them unlocked the door.

After getting in, I sat for a bit waiting for things to turn on. Nothing happened. Then I saw a button that said START. Hmmm, this must come from the older Windows family. With things turned on, I adjusted the seat. It had a lot of adjustment but the leather, while attractive, was rock hard. The side bolsters, rather than holding me in, dug into my sides. Perhaps there is a way to adjust the bolsters, but I didn't find it. Did I say the seats were uncomfortable?

I took a look around and have to admit that it was attractive in a different sort of way. There were multiple screens and knobs everywhere. I went to familiarize myself with the controls. Wow, this was confusing. Most knobs had symbols that confused me. It took me a bit, but I figured out how to adjust the A/C. I didn't see how to sync the driver and passenger temps, so I just set both of them. The mirrors were a pretty straight forward once I figured out which switch selected left vs. right. There were several switches to pick from, but I guessed correctly.

The next step wasn't that easy. I needed to select reverse. There was a handle on the center console with a lit "P." I moved it to "R." Nothing. It was a momentary position lever, so it was back in the center position with "P" still it. Hmm, maybe, I thought, I needed to turn off a parking brake. I saw a button on the center console with a "P" on it. I tried to push it. That did nothing. I lifted it up. It moved but the "P" on the handle was still lit. Finally, I found an unlabeled button on the side of the handle. I pushed it while moving the handle. The handle moved the same as before but now "R" was lit up. Yeah! I was on my way.

The speedometer was another weird thing. Instead of big numbers there was a round dial. It was hidden in a secondary screen that you had to look through the steering wheel to see. I wonder why you would put important information in such an awkward place. Next to the speed indicator was another dial going from zero to seven. It moved up and down as I drove. I never figured out what it was, but I am sure, if Tesla had a similar gauge, it would go to eleven.

As an SUV it was a nice ride. I sat high up. There was some side to side tipping, but it wasn't bad. There were no rattles and bumps that come though on the Model 3 were better damped. It was big inside. I tried the sound system. It had been left on. I was able to use the central console control knob to select a radio station I like. The sound wasn't bad, but it wasn't close to the Model 3. I didn't see a streaming option. I did see a knob with the symbol for power, so I pressed it and the system turned off. Because the controls were so confusing I didn't do anything else other than drive. Fortunately, I knew my way. I didn't see a map and the screens were so small it would have been difficult to see it anyway.

I had been told to bring it back charged like I picked it up. It had a display with a needle going from "E" to "F." It looked like one quarter charge. I figured it wouldn't be compatible with the Tesla charger, but I decided to check anyway. The charge port door was on the opposite side from the Model 3. It didn't open automatically. I pushed it and it opened. The charge port had a secondary cover on it which unscrewed. I guess they really want to protect it from the weather. Once the secondary cover was removed, I was confused. I saw just a hole. I figured it must be a really strange type of plug. I gave up on the idea of charging at home. As I drove back to the Tesla doc I spied what looked like some non-Tesla Supercharging station. I pulled in and sure enough the connector fit. It seemed very fast. I put in $4.50. At home that would be about 56 KWH but the Supercharger display said it was only 1.6 KWH. Wow, those public stations are expensive. They smell too. It sure makes me appreciate my home charger. Still, I was back at one quarter charge as I returned the car.

It was nice to get my car back. Tesla said they would return the BMW X3. The Tesla doc is right next to a BMW store, but I'll stay with my Tesla. Anna is now part of the family and I'm way too attached.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> BMW X3
> 
> Anna had caught the left lane change illness and needed to go to the Tesla doctor. Tesla loaned me a vehicle through Enterprise. The loaner was a BMW X3. I only drove it home and back to the Tesla doc but here are a few thoughts.
> 
> ...


did you mean the i3? X3 is a gas powered SUV, or was that public charging station of the liquid type?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I forgot to add that the charging station had a nasty odor . It was an X3 SUV. It was my loaner while Anna was in the shop.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Well done, @SR22pilot . That had the feel of Doug Demuro reviewing a 70s Maserati, with all its quirky controls.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

garsh said:


> Well done, @SR22pilot . That had the feel of Doug Demuro reviewing a 70s Maserati, with all its quirky controls.


You should check out his review on the 80s Aston Martin Lagonda. Quite funny!


----------

